# Signs to watch for as foaling approaches



## wcr (Jan 19, 2006)

One of the most asked questions I see on the forum is what signs to watch for that the mare is getting ready to foal. Changes start about a month out with the bagging and body changes that experienced people look for to predict when a mare is leading up to foaling.

Let's hear from all you experienced people what signs you look for, at what time you put your mare in the barn, when you know foaling is imminent. All mares are different but we all have signs we watch out for.

I have found that mares start to bag up about a month out. As soon as they start to bag then I keep them close to keep an eye on them. I spend more time with them scratching and feeling the bag as it develops and baby my mares as they like the attention and are used to me messing with them. This rapport helps when I have to be in the stall at foaling time and they are used to my presence.

As foaling time approaches they will get a little like jello in the muscles above their tail(not all do this) Sometimes you can see the hooves move in this area when the foal is in position to be delivered.

The last week or so the foal moves into position towards the birth canal and your blimpy looking mare will start to look more slab-sided. This is definately when I put them in the barn under cameras. They will also lose the rounded abdomen in front of their back legs and tend to be a little flatter. Edema and milk veins along the bottom of their abdomen and in front of the bag tends to be more prominent.

I know I will think of more so lets hear from everyone.


----------



## pepperhill (Jan 19, 2006)

I watch for the bag development, of course, but I also pay attention to their rear end as a whole. They can start walking funny on those back legs. As the muscles start to relax they get loose gaited and unbalanced. I watch for that softening of the tail area, and have noticed that many cannot hold their tails down towards the end. Also, the elongation and swelling of the vulva area is a good thing to watch. When they get really close they start kicking at their belly and nipping at their sides in a reaction to painful contractions, and they seem to want to stand off by themselves. And finally, I have a few mares that stand with their butts pushed up against the fence, almost as if the counter pressure feels good. As we all know, there isn't just one or two sure-fire things to look at to make foaling predictions. Maybe these observations will help! Linda


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 19, 2006)

Define "bagging up"!!!






My mares bags start changing around Christmas, and it is from then on that they are checked every day.

This year my foals are due later and so the change is starting later.

From now on, which is up to four months from foaling, I can see a definite change, especially in my maiden mare. Her tiny little scrunched up baby bag has sort of relaxed, you can now feel both nipples, and they are definitely larger, deeper than they were.

My experienced mares, who are not due this year until May, the "left over" bag they had from the last foal has gone and the bag is developing in a similar fashion too the maiden, except they will start to make milk before she does.

Probably



:

The Arabs always started to actually bag up, ie let down and start a tiny bit of milk production that you could feel but not express, thirteen weeks before they foaled.

The Minis do roughly the same, but each is far more of a law unto herself than the Arabs ever were.

Again, the Golden Rule of Foaling is....

There is NO rule!!



:



:


----------



## Miniv (Jan 19, 2006)

Nicole just provided a great photo example of a mare "dropping" -- which is a definite sign.

I also watch a mare's bag (or rather feel!) and I also feel the mare's butt muscles. The muscles get all mushy -- one description I tend to use is "jello butt".

Some mares, but not all, will have a "bloody show" where the blood vessels will come to the surface and expand inside the vagina.

If liquid is able to be expressed from the mare's teats, the sign that colostrum is present is how sticky and thick the liquid is. The consistency can change over night. (We are a milk test strip user.)

Mares will flip their tails a lot, kick at their bellies, and bite at their sides.

MA


----------



## littlesteppers (Jan 19, 2006)

Last year I took this picture of my mare..I came in to upload it..when I looked out the window she had her foal!!


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2006)

First off, I hand breed so know approximately when the mare is due, give or take a few days. I watch the bags, look for the V shape of the mare, keep her on camera where I can watch her in her stall nights, and most of all I go by the "bloody show" in the vagina. When it turns that bloody dark red, foaling is emminent.

Besides the camera I also use the Breeder Alert so I don't have to spend nights in the barn. I have been present for every birth but one which was an old mare who didn't lay down to foal outside so the Breeder Alert didn't go off. The sack broke when the baby landed on the ground apparently and all was well but I missed seeing the little fellow arrive.

Joyce


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh boy, well I dont think ANY of the Mini mares have read the 'rule books' on what to do prior to foaling. I have had them bag anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks prior. I have had some that really relaxed and got the 'rafter looking' rear- some did not at all. I have had some wax up, some never did.

I watch for over all belly shape- and the nipples on the bag (which may or may not be a sign!!) changing which way they are pointing.

However, my mares come in when they are at about 305 days, as I had one foal on day 310!!! I have a camera and a breeder alert as well and my beeper going off is the sign I look for, LOL!!! One thing I have observed with the camera and beeper. MOST of the time, when they get close - like a day or two before foaling, they do not seem to lay flat at ALL. Has anyone else noticed this?

Also, another good sign is the color inside the vulva deepens to a DARK deep red prior to foaling rather than just the healthy pink. I find this sign pretty consistant.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jan 19, 2006)

Any advice for one that wants to kill you if you touch her? I think I'm gonna have trouble! It is Promise. She is 50% better than she was when I first got her. But I do know she is not going to be a picnic to assist if needed and she is a maiden. Kay has been able to witness her behaviors. Terrible!

And I just have to say that it is wonderful all of the information you guys generously hand out. I think your great!

Fran


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2006)

fran i am praying really hard that ginger doesnt have trouble because i have serious doubts that she would let you help. For sure I think you are going to need to have a twitch on hand just in case.

One of the most predictable signs we have found is a hot to the touch udder.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, they foal when you quit watching!!!!!!! :new_shocked:

None of my mares have ever read the book, and all have been different. Last year had one who delivered almost a month early and honestly, had zero signs! Baby was fine.

Your gut is a great indicator.



:


----------



## sedeh (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of good input. Every mare is a little different and I think knowing what her past breeding tendancies are really help. Last year was my first with my mares. One was a maiden and while her bag developed never had milk in the teats until after she foaled(so much for doing milk test strips). She did change shape and when she did foal I had just decided it wasn't happening today(she went at 7am), my old girl who has had at least 7 other foals faked me out the most and I lost the most sleep over but in the end she did show all the classic signs....bagged up, waxed and loose in back and I knew she was going that night. My other mare I was told likes to go early 311-317 days. She only bagged for 2 weeks before she foaled and as soon as her bag was firm she went that night and I missed it! Luckily I went out to feed and she had filly at her side. She was not loose in the rear and had not waxed and she holds her foals high so it's very difficult to notice the shape change with her. So, after all that. I think knowing your mares previous pattern helps but as Fizz said with foaling the golden rule is "there is no rule!"


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 19, 2006)

Last year was my first experience, it was the liquid that came out of the bags that got me.

My first mare that foaled very sticky milk, she had that about a week before she foaled, of course she did it when I left lol.

Another mare, waiting and waiting forever on, checked bag everyday nothing, until the day before she foaled bag filled up, white sticky fluid, I knew it had to be close, next morning we had a little foal on our hands.


----------



## slaneyrose (Jan 19, 2006)

The one thing you can bank on is that they will wait till you are absolutely sick of looking for signs and dead on your feet......then you will grab an hours nap, and wham!!!! :lol:


----------



## remington (Jan 20, 2006)

I know its time for the race to the barn when I see shooting diarrhea on the cam. Usually within ten minutes of that their down pushing. I'm suprised no one else has mentioned that....Am I the only lucky one??? LOL



:


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 20, 2006)

I've made webpages of signs of foaling, I've found the milk color change, color of the inside of the vulva and also an overal "softening" of the rear end muscles, etc kind of like a "jelly" feeling reliable signs for me. I also watch the mares on camera starting at 300 days so I am very familiar with their "normal" behaviour and can recognize a change in their "normal" routine.

Here is a link to the webpages:

Signs of Foaling


----------



## Miniv (Jan 20, 2006)

Kim,

You have taken some excellent photo examples -- both of what to watch for before birth, and DURING birth.

Thank you for sharing. I hope all people about to experience their first foaling see your website.

MA


----------



## wildoak (Jan 20, 2006)

> One thing I have observed with the camera and beeper. MOST of the time, when they get close - like a day or two before foaling, they do not seem to lay flat at ALL. Has anyone else noticed this?


Except for the mare I have who lays down flat _every night for hours _ for weeks before she foals! LOL

Just proves again that there are no absolutes with foaling mares, and keeps me up for weeks! They usually have a very loose stool before foaling, but it may just be immediately before and not give you much warning.

Something I have noticed in most of my mares is hard to describe. It's a turning inward, sort of like they are focusing on what's going on and less aware of external things. Eyes a little less focused, less activity - I'm sure they become more aware of their discomfort and more preoccupied with it, but it's noticeable on lots of mares.

Jan


----------



## slaneyrose (Jan 20, 2006)

Wild Oak.....I have noticed both those too.....the sleeping like the dead,literally, for hours every night a few days before then not sleeping at all......and the preoccupation as if in deep thought all the time......I`m sure you are right and its the pain causing that



But what about the smell??? I always notice a "different" kind of pungent smell in their stables a few days before as well.....not sure if its the droppings or what, anyone else noticed that??


----------



## minifarmgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow! Great info. I am learning so much here. I just joined yesterday. I am expecting my first foal any day (that's what I keep saying anyway lol). This will be her first too. 335 days today. She has no bag to speak of, just the teeniest little bumps two days ago that have since disappeared. Just playing the waiting game now. I don't feel so alone now that I've found your wonderful forum. Just knowing you're out there takes a load off. Now I'll have some company while I'm up all night waiting. Haa haa haa.


----------



## slaneyrose (Jan 21, 2006)

Some mares (especially maiden mares) dont develop the udders until AFTER they foal. This has never happened to me but many people have experienced it. Dont let that lull you into a false sense of security tho or you might miss it!!


----------

